# Spleen...



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2011)

Mesdames & Messieurs Bonsoir,

Comment faut-il gérer la situation quand on traverse une période spleen. Merci et bonne soirée.

Cordialement


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2011)

Rompre la routine, faire des choses qu'on aime, faire le point pour savoir si ses choix de vie sont bons, s'autoriser un achat compulsif, manger du chocolat


----------



## vovaisdead (2 Décembre 2011)

nada....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour tes conseils Madalvée.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Décembre 2011)

Le passage d'une telle période à plusieurs origines possibles: le climat, raisons personnelles, etc etc... Dans tous les cas il ne faut jamais rester seul en de telle circonstance! Car cela peut déboucher sur autre chose de bcp plus grave: dépression aggravée, ou voir pensées morbides! Essayes de fréquenter tes amis, mets toi a chercher de nouvelles activités ludiques! Bref tout ce qui peut te changer de la routine! Si tu as besoin de plus d'infos:MP moi je te donnerai plus de conseils car niveau spleen et mélancolie chronique je suis champion!


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2011)

hello,
on sent bien lapproche de Noël  ou du solstice dhiver, cest selon   : spleen par ici, sentiments mellifluents par là, caprices par ailleurs ou encore étalages divers et culture du melon dans portfolio.

Bref, cest bientôt lhiver, la victoire de la nuit et les envies de lumière : « Entre ici Beau sapin et ton cortège de guirlandes. », période de forts contrastes y compris dans l'humeur.

Or ici, ou plus généralement sur internet et ses forums publics, il nest pas sûr que ta demande reçoive une réponse appropriée. Enfin, disons plutôt que tout le monde na pas la même notion dapproprié. Pour certains ce sera de la compassions, pour dautre du nimporte quoi et pour dautres encore « Une bonne paire de claques » voir un coup de pied au cul.

Aussi te conseillerai-je de ne pas trop attendre quoi que ce soit ici mais, à tout hasard, de parcourir quelques fils caché ici comme les _lettres mortes_, _le mur des chiottes_ ou _les villes de grande solitude_ ou d'autres de la même eau.

Voilà, bonne continuation.


----------



## fedo (3 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Mesdames & Messieurs Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment faut-il gérer la situation quand on traverse une période spleen. Merci et bonne soirée.
> 
> Cordialement



partir en voyage. mais pas dans un club de vacances, un truc dépaysant. spécialement dans un endroit où les gens sont accueillants (conseil personnel: le Québec).

sinon, il faut éviter à mon humble avis de trop se regarder le nombril.
et reprendre une activité sportive.


----------



## subsole (3 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Mesdames & Messieurs Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment faut-il gérer la situation quand on traverse une période spleen. Merci et bonne soirée.
> 
> Cordialement



Bonjour, 
Je récapitule :
_Truc dépaysant, activité sportive, nouvelle activité ludique, changer la routine, ne jamais rester seul, personne accueillante, ne plus se regarder le nombril ...... mais celui de l'autre._
Toutes les réponses possibles se résument en une :
Change de copine.


----------



## patlek (3 Décembre 2011)

La dictature du bonheur.

On a droit a ses pédiodes de blues. Pas a culpabiliser la dessus: on est pas des machines.

Le seul point est de ne pas s'enfermer trop longtemps dedans.
(quand je dis longtemps, je ne parle pas de quelques jours ou une semaine, voire quelques semaine.)

Mais on a droit au spleen!!

On a droit au blues!!!


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wqs3-aRAdac[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2011)

Ah oui, tout de suite, ça fait peur.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (3 Décembre 2011)

ça fait l'effet un électrochoc ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> La dictature du bonheur.
> On a droit a ses pédiodes de blues. Pas a culpabiliser la dessus: on est pas des machines.
> Le seul point est de ne pas s'enfermer trop longtemps dedans.
> (quand je dis longtemps, je ne parle pas de quelques jours ou une semaine, voire quelques semaine.)
> ...


+1 
Il suffit d'un rien pour que le spleen vous frappe au creux de l'estomac ... une musique qui vous rappelle de bons ou de mauvais souvenirs ... un endroit ... une rencontre ... une remarque parfois ...
Inutile de se battre contre le spleen, il est insidieux et insistant ... 
Comme disait si justement Patlek : "la dictature du bonheur" ! On a tous droit à un bon coup de blues et à se laisser aller ... c'est comme un mal de tête qu'on soigne avec de l'aspirine ... faut simplement attendre que ça fasse de l'effet et que ça passe ... et croyez-moi, ça passe car l'esprit vous ramène toujours vers la lumière et les pensées positives.
Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Quand vous êtes entourés par les ténèbres, laissez le temps à vos yeux de s'habituer à l'obscurité"  ... et c'est un spécialiste du spleen qui vous le dit ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Le passage d'une telle période à plusieurs origines possibles: le climat, raisons personnelles, etc etc... Dans tous les cas il ne faut jamais rester seul en de telle circonstance! Car cela peut déboucher sur autre chose de bcp plus grave: dépression aggravée, ou voir pensées morbides! Essayes de fréquenter tes amis, mets toi a chercher de nouvelles activités ludiques! Bref tout ce qui peut te changer de la routine! Si tu as besoin de plus d'infos:MP moi je te donnerai plus de conseils car niveau spleen et mélancolie chronique je suis champion!



Merci pour ces conseils. Je te contacte par MP au besoin.



fedo a dit:


> partir en voyage. mais pas dans un club de vacances, un truc dépaysant. spécialement dans un endroit où les gens sont accueillants (conseil personnel: le Québec).
> 
> sinon, il faut éviter à mon humble avis de trop se regarder le nombril.
> et reprendre une activité sportive.



Merci. Un voyage me tente bien.



subsole a dit:


> Toutes les réponses possibles se résument en une :
> Change de copine.



J'en ai pas.




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> +1
> Il suffit d'un rien pour que le spleen vous frappe au creux de l'estomac ... une musique qui vous rappelle de bons ou de mauvais souvenirs ... un endroit ... une rencontre ... une remarque parfois ...
> Inutile de se battre contre le spleen, il est insidieux et insistant ...
> Comme disait si justement Patlek : "la dictature du bonheur" ! On a tous droit à un bon coup de blues et à se laisser aller ... c'est comme un mal de tête qu'on soigne avec de l'aspirine ... faut simplement attendre que ça fasse de l'effet et que ça passe ... et croyez-moi, ça passe car l'esprit vous ramène toujours vers la lumière et les pensées positives.
> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Quand vous êtes entourés par les ténèbres, laissez le temps à vos yeux de s'habituer à l'obscurité"  ... et c'est un spécialiste du spleen qui vous le dit ! :love:



C'est vrai.


----------



## anntraxh (4 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> +1
> Il suffit d'un rien pour que le spleen vous frappe au creux de l'estomac ... une musique qui vous rappelle de bons ou de mauvais souvenirs ... un endroit ... une rencontre ... une remarque parfois ...
> Inutile de se battre contre le spleen, il est insidieux et insistant ...
> Comme disait si justement Patlek : "la dictature du bonheur" ! On a tous droit à un bon coup de blues et à se laisser aller ... c'est comme un mal de tête qu'on soigne avec de l'aspirine ... faut simplement attendre que ça fasse de l'effet et que ça passe ... et croyez-moi, ça passe car l'esprit vous ramène toujours vers la lumière et les pensées positives.
> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Quand vous êtes entourés par les ténèbres, laissez le temps à vos yeux de s'habituer à l'obscurité"  ... et c'est un spécialiste du spleen qui vous le dit ! :love:



oui oui oui, bien sûr, mais

et le NKK , hein, tu l'oublies, le NKK voilà LA solution !  

Un indice pour les nioubes ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

En ce qui concerne un voyage, la belle gique me tente bien, j'aimerai visiter Bruxelles et la ville de Bruges vu dans le film _" In Bruges " _, ensuite j'irai voir mon frère à Londres. Et la Russie et le Japon. Je réalise que pour ces voyages il me faudra un peu d'argent. Jessaierai aussi d'être moins sensible au spleen...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

Quelqu'un a parlé de la dictature du bonheur, c'est vrai, montrer des faiblesses c'est mal vu. Jenchaîne les périodes de blues, quand j'essaie de communiquer avec quelqu'un qui m'intéresse ça ne marche pas, je m'y prend mal, pourtant je suis sincère. Je crois que je vais me prendre un billet simple pour une destination. Non à la dictature du bonheur !

Cordialement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2011)

Montrer ses sentiments n'est pas faire preuve de faiblesse ... Les sentiments sont un amalgame de notre être profond, l'essence même de "l'humanité" ... y font partie la joie, mais aussi la tristesse, le courage mais aussi la lassitude.
Celui qui ne montre pas ses sentiments et qui ne les assume pas rompt avec lui-même et c'est le pire qui puisse arriver.
Jamais je n'ai caché mes sentiments quels qu'ils soient ou qu'ils étaient ... Jamais je n'ai hésité à prendre une main dans la mienne ou même à dire : "Je vous aime" et quand un coup de spleen me tombait dessus, je l'assumais totalement même quand je bossais en "milieu hostile" au sein de multinationales implacables où la performance était érigée en règle de vie ou de survie !
Quand j'ai senti que je risquais de basculer du "mauvais côté", j'ai tout quitté pour être en harmonie avec moi-même et je ne l'ai jamais regretté !
Etre soi-même, avec ses qualités et ses défauts, sa joie de vivre ou son mal-être passager, c'est dire "merci" à la vie pour tout ce qu'on lui doit !
En fait, c'est simplement être un "homme" !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ton message thebiglebowsky, en toute sincérité je le trouve très juste et très sage.

@+


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Mesdames & Messieurs Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment faut-il gérer la situation quand on traverse une période spleen. Merci et bonne soirée.
> 
> Cordialement



Appuyer sur la détente.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> Appuyer sur la détente.


Pas de smiley(s) pour adoucir ta phrase ?
Un de mes amis a appuyé sur la détente au mois d'août dernier ... il laisse une femme et deux enfants de 12 et 15 ans ...
C'était un de mes meilleurs amis ... mais c'était aussi un lâche d'avoir renoncé à se battre... Dur ! Peut-être ! Mais c'est ce que je pense ...
Ton "conseil" (sans smiley !) est inapproprié !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas de smiley(s) pour adoucir ta phrase ?
> Un de mes amis a appuyé sur la détente au mois d'août dernier ... il laisse une femme et deux enfants de 12 et 15 ans ...
> C'était un de mes meilleurs amis ... mais c'était aussi un lâche d'avoir renoncé à se battre... Dur ! Peut-être ! Mais c'est ce que je pense ...
> Ton "conseil" (sans smiley !) est inapproprié !



Ah ben ouais, mais y'a un smiley quand même.


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2011)

Le spleen et le désir d'en finir avec la vie sont deux choses bien distinctes. La boutade de Bassman je l'ai lu comme une conjuration plutôt qu'une prescription. Vachement condensé, mais c'est le style du poilu.
Et si l'on pouvait arrêter de considérer les suicidés comme des lâches mais au contraire les considérer comme des gens malades  Les suicidaires, hein, parce que ceux qui franchissent le pas n'ont plus de soucis psychologiques. On avancerait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Et si l'on pouvait arrêter de considérer les suicidés comme des lâches mais au contraire les considérer comme des gens malades  Les suicidaires, hein, parce que ceux qui franchissent le pas n'ont plus de soucis psychologiques. On avancerait.


Je ne parlais que de mon ex-ami, loin de moi l'idée d'en faire une généralité !
Il avait une famille formidable, une santé resplendissante ... il avait perdu son boulot et en avait trouvé un autre dans la foulée ... moins bien payé, il a eu peur de perdre ce qu'il appelait son "train de vie" alors que tout le monde se fichait de son "train de vie", sa femme et ses enfants en premier !
Il s'est suicidé pour un peu de "fric" ... navrant et ... lâche ! Je ne lui trouve aucune excuse ... désolé !


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

Sur ce, j'vais me rouler un spleen moi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Il fut un temps, ou certains Samouraï faisaient Hara Kiri ... 





> Et si l'on pouvait arrêter de considérer les suicidés comme des lâches mais au contraire les considérer comme des gens malades  Les suicidaires, hein, parce que ceux qui franchissent le pas n'ont plus de soucis psychologiques. On avancerait.


 leur acte n'a pas fait avancer la cause qui les y a amené


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2011)

Peut être. Mais seul ceux qui restent cherchent à comprendre, ce qui n'a pas forcément besoin d'être.

Et y'a que ceux là que ça emmerde.


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne parlais que de mon ex-ami, loin de moi l'idée d'en faire une généralité !
> Il avait une famille formidable, une santé resplendissante ... il avait perdu son boulot et en avait trouvé un autre dans la foulée ... moins bien payé, il a eu peur de perdre ce qu'il appelait son "train de vie" alors que tout le monde se fichait de son "train de vie", sa femme et ses enfants en premier !
> Il s'est suicidé pour un peu de "fric" ... navrant et ... lâche ! Je ne lui trouve aucune excuse ... désolé !



Oui j'ai bien lu mais tu ne vois hélas que la face émergée du suicide de ton ami. Tu ne sauras jamais ce qu'il avait dans le ciboulot et les raisons qui l'on conduit à cet acte.

En fait ce que je voulais dire tout à l'heure c'est que ce fil allait forcément prendre cette tournure, tellement l'état de spleen se trouve accolé dans l'inconscient collectif à l'état suicidaire. Et c'est un tort.

Mon conseil pour l'auteur du fil, une cure de sérotonine 



Bassman a dit:


> Sur ce, j'vais me rouler un spleen moi.



En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

Lorsque la porte la plus facile à franchir, semble être celle du suicide, consulter d'urgence il te faut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2011)

En parlant d'"appuyer sur la détente", Bassman dit quelque chose de profond, mais à prendre au second degré évidemment, au sens de "faire un choix décisif, trancher dans l'indécision". C'est en tout cas ainsi que je le comprends. Lorsqu'on déprime profondément (je ne pense pas à simple vague-à-l'âme), on se sent incapable d'effectuer le moindre choix, parce qu'à la fois les envies et la capacité de mettre une volonté d'action au service de ces envies ont disparu. Lorsque la nostalgie commence à remplacer les rêves d'avenir, lorsque le désir est inhibé, lorsque les choses ont perdu leur goût et que même les sensations semblent émoussées, comment avoir encore envie de changer, d'aller de l'avant ? Se suicider, c'est parfois simplement fermer la porte d'une maison vide, parce que la vie l'avait déjà désertée, même si les passants au-dehors ne s'en rendaient pas compte.

Pour ce qui est maintenant de la distinction à établir entre spleen et pulsion suicidaire, je suis tout à fait le point de vue d'aCLR. Le spleen de Baudelaire, qui a popularisé ce mot dans la langue française (on parlait autrefois de "mélancolie", ce qui est joli aussi...), l'a aidé à créer une &#339;uvre. Et donc à vivre. Mais tout le monde ne possède pas en soi cette pulsion de vie qui permet de transformer même les aspects les plus noirs de l'existence en raisons d'avancer. 

Pour les cas les moins graves, il me semble en définitive que les conseils donnés dans ces situations n'ont guère progressé depuis _L'Anatomie de la mélancolie_ de Burton (1621) : "Ne restez pas seul, ne restez pas oisif". Je pense aussi à un passage du journal de Baudelaire : "À chaque minute nous sommes écrasés par l'idée et la sensation du temps. Et il n'y a que deux moyens pour échapper à ce cauchemar, pour l'oublier : le Plaisir et le Travail. Le Plaisir nous use. Le Travail nous fortifie. Choisissons". Je suis par contre d'un scepticisme résolu quant à la validité de la théorie de la dépression par déséquilibre en sérotonine. Mais on sort là du sujet et je ne veux pas jouer les pousse-au-crime... 

Je souhaite bon courage à Matyu.


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Comment faut-il gérer la situation quand on traverse une période spleen.



Je ne sais pas comment il _faut_ la _gérer_ (quel vilain mot s'agissant d'une émotion... Je crois que je ne m'y ferais jamais à cette vision de l'homme comme un service comptable... Bref), ça dépend sans doute de qui la vit et de quoi elle découle.

Les conseils de base :
- S'appuyer sur les autres.
- Relativiser
- Ne pas ressasser, se focaliser sur les petits bonheurs de chaque jour plutôt que sur les petits malheurs.
- S'envisager soi-même comme on le ferait de son meilleur pote : avec indulgence et chaleur. Oh ! Le monde est déjà assez dur, tu ne vas pas, en plus, te taper dessus moralement, si ?
- Sourire - au début on se force mais le bonheur, c'est comme l'appétit, ça vient aussi en mangeant.
- Accepter d'avoir des moments de spleen léger. Ça fait partie de la nature humaine. C'est normal. C'est pas grave - le tout étant de ne pas s'y morfondre ni s'y complaire. Ça va passer.
- Faire son bisounours, par moment. Gnagnagna la vie est belle ? Bah oui. La vie EST belle.


Après, non, pas obligé d'être heureux tout le temps, mais pas obligé d'être malheureux non plus.
On peut juste _être bien_ - in between, quoi.
C'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est pas mal.

Bon, thebig en a déjà dit une partie, et bien plus chaleureusement que moi - moi, ça fait un peu liste de course à l'épicerie du jevaibien-toutvabien pour les nuls.
Hé, hé, hé.

Après, comme nous ne savons rien de ce qui t'arrive, c'est dur d'en parler.


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Après, comme nous ne savons rien de ce qui t'arrive, c'est dur d'en parler.



Juste conclusion, mais je ne suis pas sûr de vouloir en savoir plus.
En fait : je suis sûr de ne pas vouloir en savoir plus.

[désabonnement du fil]


----------



## ergu (5 Décembre 2011)

Il faut bien voir que l'antériorité du spleen n'est pas à prendre en compte.
Car que ce soit du spleen l'ancien ou du spleen le jeune, c'est de toutes façons un travail de romain que de l'affronter.

Quoi, je n'aide pas beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos messages. Merci pour les éléments d'aides et de conseils dans vos messages.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Il faut bien voir que l'antériorité du spleen n'est pas à prendre en compte.
> Car que ce soit du spleen l'ancien ou du spleen le jeune, c'est de toutes façons un travail de romain que de l'affronter.
> 
> Quoi, je n'aide pas beaucoup ?



Ah, les bienfaits des études classiques...


----------



## ziommm (6 Décembre 2011)

On peut aussi aborder le problème d'un point de vue hormonal. La joie, ce n'est jamais qu'une bonne dose d'endorphines.

Alors, bah des fois je vais courir, ou piquer un sprint en vélo, réussir, même la plus petite des choses, essayer de mettre en pratique une chose pour laquelle je ne suis pas mauvais, et se le prouver.

Sinon, si tu es comme moi de ces gens qui aiment voir le bonheur chez les autres, essaie juste d'aider quelqu'un. Par exemple il y a peu, j'ai aidé une femme à descendre sa poussette du bus, eh ben je me sentais un peu meilleur après.

Je sais, ce n'est pas aussi profond ou philosophique comme approche, mais aborder le bonheur d'une manière plus épicurienne est souvent plus facile. Et j'aime ce qui est facile. 

C'est aussi une manière de vivre, essayer de ne pas considérer son mal-être comme un fait établi, mais plutôt comme une condition, un peu comme l'hygiène corporelle. On ne se débarrasse jamais définitivement de la saleté, on fait juste de petites choses chaque jours, pour y remédier, et rebelote le lendemain. 

Vivre au jour le jour, en bref (et aussi banal que ça en a l'air).


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Spleen, c'est bien, le linge sent bon avec...


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2011)

Uniquement si tu le mets dessous.


----------



## camisol (8 Décembre 2011)

Déjà que la mort n'est qu'une affaire de vivants, si en plus elle devient l'affaire de vivants bavards, l'église l'a vraiment profondément dans le cul.

(et je mets des smileys si je veux, bitnik de dude de mes deux :love: )


----------

